# Photo of car



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I reckon if they added a photo of the car to the user application that our customers could find us Ubers with a bit more ease. I suppose they have a description of the car but often a time folks get in and say they didn't know what they were lookin for.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Good idea Larry


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Agreed. Having a driver photo helps, but a car photo would be double the efficiency.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone informed me that sidecar has photos of the car or at least one that looks like it. Anyone have the illusive light up Uber sign?


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Someone informed me that sidecar has photos of the car or at least one that looks like it. Anyone have the illusive light up Uber sign?


I don't know if Sidecar has a photo of the car are not, Lyft does. Uber shows the plate number of your car. I have the Uber panel and pax tell me they wish all the Uber cars had one. Have you tried sending e-mail to your local support staff? In Seattle you can pick them up from the office.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Sidecar does have a photo of the car, or at least a photo of one similar to yours. Uber obviously has photos of our cars, I think they should be using them. Have you ever seen how grey and small the text is with the license plate? Its pretty hard to read. Any chance you could snap a photo of what the sign looks like RedMagnolia?


----------



## TheSheibs (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to email Uber about the light up U. I got an email with an address to go to. Went and they stuck it on the windshield and said I could reposition it if I want but not to remove the envelope that holds it since it could loss its stickiness.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

The Uber panel is about 4 inches square and is a simple U. When plugged in it glows blue, the blue glow only shows up at night, during the day it is a white U on a dark background. I placed mine on the passenger side just blow the darker shaded area at the top of the windshield. The double sided tape they used here in Seattle didn't last long during our cold weather in Dec with foggy windshields. Fell off after a couple of days, I replaced the original tape with outdoor double sided tape, now it doesn't move! There is no way to insert a photo I took of the panel from my hard drive.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Next to post Reply there is a button called Upload File where you can upload an image.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's a photo of the Uber Panel at night.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I cut off the sticky strips on the vinyl sign holder. Then put 4 little velcro circles on the corners, where the black part of the sign would be on the holder and four on my window. So I can easily remove the sign when I'm not ubering and there isn't an ugly plastic envelope stuck to my window. Customers love the lighted U. I've received lots of positive feedback. They have suggested that I change my driver picture so it shows my car instead, or me in front of the car, so it is easier to find in a line up of Uber and Lyft cars.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Be careful driving around with the U lit up at night. The first night I had mine, I was pulled over and the police officer told me it would be okay to have it on if I'm parked, but because it's blue, it cannot be on while I'm driving because blue is reserved for emergency vehicles. I wasn't ticketed, and I didn't bother to look up the law specifically, and I'm sure the laws vary from state to state, or maybe even county to county, but I no longer plug it in.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty slick looking sign. Im surprised they didn't consider regulations about lights!


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah it is pretty slick, and I really like it. Too bad I can't use it. It does however get the word out about Uber in new areas like mine. I can park downtown in the middle of all the bars and restaurants, and I'll get two or three people an hour guaranteed asking me about it. At that point, I show them how to download the app, sign up, give them my promo code, etc ...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Larry B said:


> I reckon if they added a photo of the car to the user application that our customers could find us Ubers with a bit more ease. I suppose they have a description of the car but often a time folks get in and say they didn't know what they were lookin for.


Larry, I think they paid attention to your post. Rider's now get a stock photo of the car that is picking them up.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Blue lights are reserved for law enforcement only and it's worldwide, I believe. I had a coast guard capts license for years and blue lights were reserved for law enforcement boats and ships also, worldwide.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Go with Lyft and go pink.


----------

